# ww grinder



## drphil_good (Nov 7, 2006)

a friend has acquired an old w.w. grinder model 66NC, neither of us have any idea what it is actually for. any ideas please feel free to educate us. thanks.


----------



## stumpy66 (Nov 7, 2006)

i hope it is not for stumps....looks...v v v scary


----------



## drphil_good (Nov 7, 2006)

looks like if used incorrectly, one could end up with stumps


----------



## drphil_good (Nov 7, 2006)

was told it could be for corn? or wheat? then another suggested small limbs, brush and leaves.

ill try to get a better pic up soon.


----------



## stumpy66 (Nov 8, 2006)

small limbs......what like fingers.....


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 8, 2006)

Got one sitting in the driveway I am rebuilding for a freind right now. Is that the 3hp or the 8hp model? They were build in the late 70's early 80's, in Wichita Ks (look at the tag on it) I call it the whirling blades of death myself. But boy do they shred the brush!!! Just don't get to close, it will eat you, respect it 
It is a chipper/shredder for small brush, makes nice mulch.
Andy


----------



## drphil_good (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks sawinredneck, i believe this had an 8 horse (according to the person i got it from) i have a 5, an 8 and a 13. will try the 5 today to see what it can chew up with that, after i get the engine on ill post a pic of it eating some brush


----------



## habanero (Nov 16, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Got one sitting in the driveway I am rebuilding for a freind right now. Is that the 3hp or the 8hp model? They were build in the late 70's early 80's, in Wichita Ks (look at the tag on it) I call it the whirling blades of death myself. But boy do they shred the brush!!! Just don't get to close, it will eat you, respect it
> It is a chipper/shredder for small brush, makes nice mulch.
> Andy



Hey fellow Kansan, you wouldn't happen to know where one could get screens for these old grinders, do you? I have a 2-E model with a 4 horse Kohler on it that I got for next to nothing, but it doesn't have any screens with it. It just has the rods for wet stuff. Just as a quick and dirty (and cheap) test, I made a rudimentary screen from some sheet metal I had laying around and though it seems to work-sort of-I'd like to find a source for real screens. I know it's a tall order since WW is out of business, but you don't know unless you ask. Thanks in advance.


----------



## drphil_good (Nov 16, 2006)

what a scary SOB this thing is. :greenchainsaw: 
i obviously have a few questions now that i have an engine on it, one is how is the pulley setup supposed to work, i have it direct with a belt, i just shimmed the engine up till the belt was tight. (which makes it hard to start naturally)
is there supposed to be an idler pulley so that you can engage/disengage the blades.


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 16, 2006)

habanero said:


> Hey fellow Kansan, you wouldn't happen to know where one could get screens for these old grinders, do you? I have a 2-E model with a 4 horse Kohler on it that I got for next to nothing, but it doesn't have any screens with it. It just has the rods for wet stuff. Just as a quick and dirty (and cheap) test, I made a rudimentary screen from some sheet metal I had laying around and though it seems to work-sort of-I'd like to find a source for real screens. I know it's a tall order since WW is out of business, but you don't know unless you ask. Thanks in advance.




Other than custom fabing one, I have no idea unless you can find garage sale specials? I figure anything hauled to the scrap yard has long been chopped up by now! Sorry, not much help here.
Andy


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 16, 2006)

drphil_good said:


> what a scary SOB this thing is. :greenchainsaw:
> i obviously have a few questions now that i have an engine on it, one is how is the pulley setup supposed to work, i have it direct with a belt, i just shimmed the engine up till the belt was tight. (which makes it hard to start naturally)
> is there supposed to be an idler pulley so that you can engage/disengage the blades.




WHIRLLING BLADES OF DEATH!!!

You have the pulley right, sounds like the belt might be a bit long. That is how it goes, no saftey catch or anything, it's a direct drive, and like any chipper, it's a bear to pull start!
Andy


----------



## habanero (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Andy. It's what I figured, but thought I'd ask and find out.


My grinder has a clutch on the engine pulley. I don't know if it's original or not, though. From the look of it, my guess is it isn't, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Pollock777 (Nov 16, 2006)

*What size is the screen*

My uncle has a Troy Built Tomahalk they have screens like it in the bottom They make 3or4 sizes so you can make the chips any size you want. Bigger holes bigger chips smaller holes smaller chips. Hope this helps. Tonight I'll see if I can get the web site from him. Tony P.S. The screens might fit in your machaine?


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 16, 2006)

habanero said:


> Thanks for the info, Andy. It's what I figured, but thought I'd ask and find out.
> 
> 
> My grinder has a clutch on the engine pulley. I don't know if it's original or not, though. From the look of it, my guess is it isn't, but I could be wrong.




The one I am rebuilding is an old 3 horse, probably one of the origanals, no clutch just the heavy drive pulley on cutter shaft. Be nice to have a centrifugal clutch on it just for starting some days!
Andy


----------



## Mowingman (Nov 17, 2006)

W.W. grinders are still made. They have a website. With a model number, I am sure you can get screens for that machine. Those were typically used to grind/shred garden waste for use in compost piles.


----------



## habanero (Nov 20, 2006)

Mowingman said:


> W.W. grinders are still made. They have a website. With a model number, I am sure you can get screens for that machine. Those were typically used to grind/shred garden waste for use in compost piles.



That's interesting information. Do you have that website? Every thing I've read indicated W.W. was out of business. I've searched quite a bit, but never could come up with a website.


----------



## Mowingman (Nov 20, 2006)

The website link I have led to a deadend. However, I believe that W-W may have been bought out by Troybilt, which is now owned by MTD/Cub Cadet.
Try www.clarkfarm.com for parts. Also, I have a phone number for W-W, but it might not be in service now: (518)235-2610


----------



## habanero (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. Every link I've been able to come up with is a dead-end as well. I've emailed a few parts distributors, but nobody has been able/willing to dig up any info about parts sources for the old WW's. Oh well, gives me a fabrication project for the shop this winter.


----------



## TackleTree (Nov 27, 2006)

drphil_good said:


> looks like if used incorrectly, one could end up with stumps


 good confusionism


----------



## Jogg (Jul 10, 2007)

*For Mowingman:*

Could you please post the WW Grinder website? I can't find it anywhere. I have a WW "Wichita" shredder/grinder (8hp on a 4-wheel trailer) that I'd like to have manuals and extra screens for. It's big, noisy & no doubt dangerous, but it does what it was built to do! Thanks, Jogg


----------



## habanero (Jul 11, 2007)

Jogg said:


> Could you please post the WW Grinder website? I can't find it anywhere. I have a WW "Wichita" shredder/grinder (8hp on a 4-wheel trailer) that I'd like to have manuals and extra screens for. It's big, noisy & no doubt dangerous, but it does what it was built to do! Thanks, Jogg



I really don't think there is a website dedicated to WW only. If there is, I can't find it and I'm pretty handy with the internet. As far as extra screens, you're going to either have to find something used at an auction or perhaps on ebay, or make your own. WW hasn't been in business for years, as far as I can tell.

One website I have found somewhat helpful is: http://www.oldgravelys.net/docs/3rdpty/ . It is actually dedicated to Gravely tractors, but since WW made a grinding attachment for them, there is information on WW grinders there as well (scroll down to the bottom of the page).


----------



## Jogg (Jul 11, 2007)

*WW Grinders*

Thanks Habanero,
I was afraid of that. The chipper/shredder looks like new, runs like new and does a whale of a job. They should have stayed in business. 

My arsenal includes a new Husqvarna (clumsey, but effective) a couple of Homelites and a Sthil 015 for limbing.
Regards, Jogg


----------

